# Deerburgers & Scallops on my “Q”



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2019)

*Deerburgers & Scallops on my “Q*”



It’s been awhile, so Mrs Bear got the Deerburger out & made the Patties & I threw them on the Grill, and topped 1 of them with some American Cheese, for tonight's Supper.

I had some Scallops with mine & pickle chips on the side.

BTW: My Deerburgers are always 50% Venison, 25% Beef (80-20), and 25% Pork (Butt).

We had some Burgers left, but I’ll post them on another thread, as I got enough Pics on this one already.

Don’t miss the Big meeting at the bottom on the last picture.


Enjoy the Pics,


Bear


Seven nice Scallops covered in Old Bay, overnight in my Fridge:







Six Deerburgers warming up:






Seven Scallops added to the 6 Deerburgers:






Getting There Now!!!






Everything is done & cheese melted on my first Burger:






Bringing everything in---No I didn't eat one, Some Dummy dropped one & it bounced all over & rolled off the porch, into the garden below:






Bear's First Plate:






While I was grilling, Mom was across the driveway, and the Triplets were having a Meeting:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks great John! I could go for a few of those scallops about now. Hard to find them around here that aren't outrageously expensive. Nice cook points for sure.

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 22, 2019)

YUM!

Who knew that grilling deerburgers would also attract more deer?


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks AWESOME Bear!!! It's always nice to have company while you're out grilling too...


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2019)

Scallops got my attention I need to get some soon. Likes
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2019)

Those burgers always look good . 
Seen some twins , never triplets .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome burgers and scallops, Dang you just going have to move closer to my driving area or I'm going have to move some Amish closer to you. Missing to many of these meals and you always seem to cook extra.

Warren


----------



## drdon (Jul 22, 2019)

Deer burgers! Just doesn't get ANY better than that. Scrumptious looking meal Bearcarver. Makes want to get some scallops myself...Oh WAIT! I can it's scallop season here in Florida. They're not as big as those, but you triggered my appetite.  By the way those triplets might be in cahoots about your DEER-burgers. Better watch out.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 22, 2019)

nice looking meal bear, those scallops look like they have some nice size to them, they are one of my favorites. never tried grilling them though.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 22, 2019)

Burgers look tasty. I'm all out until deer season ( hopefully ). Did draw rifle buck, and smoke pole buck tag this year. I wish I knew the proper way to butcher to save the proper cuts. We have mainly just done sausages.
 Haven't had scallops for ever either.
Like...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great John! I could go for a few of those scallops about now. Hard to find them around here that aren't outrageously expensive. Nice cook points for sure.
> 
> John



Thank You John!!
Like anybody else, I'd have Scallops a lot more often if they weren't so expensive!! They're even better than Shrimp!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SecondHandSmoker said:


> YUM!
> 
> Who knew that grilling deerburgers would also attract more deer?



LOL---Sometimes it seems that way!!
However the only time we don't see them much is during Hunting Season.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Jul 23, 2019)

Bear that looks so good. 
Scallops my area are so expensive, last time I checked over $24 per pound. Guess that means I just don't make enough money to eat a lot more of things I like...lol or maybe wa wa wa


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Looks AWESOME Bear!!! It's always nice to have company while you're out grilling too...




Thank You Joe!!
Yeah, The little guys are fun to watch, running around like little Jets!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



tropics said:


> Scallops got my attention I need to get some soon. Likes
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
I wish I could have Scallops every week!!
Every once in awhile I can't stand it---I gotta get some!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Those burgers always look good .
> Seen some twins , never triplets .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 23, 2019)

Great write-up! I could go for a deer burger right about now!


----------



## muskyjunky (Jul 23, 2019)

That looks just wonderful !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice looking meal bear, I think I have some venison in the deep freeze that my son gave me. My next weekend off I will have to thaw it out and give your deer burgers a go. Nice Job....

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome burgers and scallops, Dang you just going have to move closer to my driving area or I'm going have to move some Amish closer to you. Missing to many of these meals and you always seem to cook extra.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Gotta watch the meat you get from the Amish!!
They got a lot of horses down there!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




drdon said:


> Deer burgers! Just doesn't get ANY better than that. Scrumptious looking meal Bearcarver. Makes want to get some scallops myself...Oh WAIT! I can it's scallop season here in Florida. They're not as big as those, but you triggered my appetite.  By the way those triplets might be in cahoots about your DEER-burgers. Better watch out.



Thank You Doc!!
Those three keep running around like they do, they'll be All Muscle!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice looking meal bear, those scallops look like they have some nice size to them, they are one of my favorites. never tried grilling them though.




Thank You Jim!!
I think this was the first time I ever Grilled them.
I usually Prefer in a Pan with Butter, but these were Great too!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Burgers look tasty. I'm all out until deer season ( hopefully ). Did draw rifle buck, and smoke pole buck tag this year. I wish I knew the proper way to butcher to save the proper cuts. We have mainly just done sausages.
> Haven't had scallops for ever either.
> Like...



Thanks Rider!!
The only thing we have drawings for is Elk.
Deer Tags are Plentiful. However we don't have Muleys---Only Whitetails.

Bear




kit s said:


> Bear that looks so good.
> Scallops my area are so expensive, last time I checked over $24 per pound. Guess that means I just don't make enough money to eat a lot more of things I like...lol or maybe wa wa wa



Thank You Kit!!
Yup, Scallops are usually $17.95 around here, but I don't buy them, unless they're on sale at $10.95, and once or twice at $12.95.
I sure don't get them often. Same thing with Lobster Tails.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great write-up! I could go for a deer burger right about now!




Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

muskyjunky said:


> That looks just wonderful !




Thank You!!
Love that name!! "Musky Junky"!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking meal bear, I think I have some venison in the deep freeze that my son gave me. My next weekend off I will have to thaw it out and give your deer burgers a go. Nice Job....
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Are you going to make it with my 50/25/25% Mix??
To be honest, I'd say the 25% Beef Helps, but it's the 25% Pork that makes my Mix actually even better than Straight Beef Hamburger.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2019)

@texomakid ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Chris!!
> Are you going to make it with my 50/25/25% Mix??
> To be honest, I'd say the 25% Beef Helps, but it's the 25% Pork that makes my Mix actually even better than Straight Beef Hamburger.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



I may not hit the exact proportions but I'll be close to your measurements. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I may not hit the exact proportions but I'll be close to your measurements.
> 
> Chris




Great!!
This is like Quoits & Horse Shoes---"Close is Good"!!

Bear


----------

